# free furry games for android tablets



## mbluedragons (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm new here and I was wondering if there are any free furry games for android tablets. Free as in no payments required. Nsfw is welcomed but my little pony stuff isn't. I don't have a computer so anything requiring one isn't welcome. I would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 23, 2015)

nope!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 23, 2015)

There are free games but with iap. ye don't have to spend the money tho so it's still free..

There is always that game a furry fa artist was involved in. Ye can't get more furry that that. It's called rocket weasel. 

Then there is mission of crisis. dogs with guns. 

Then there's save the puppies. A snake like hybrid puzzle game thing. 

Then Brightwood adventures. A village building game but it's got a lot of waiting involved. I don't really recommend this but if yer into these type of games. . Then go ahead. 

Those are at the top of my head right now.


----------



## mbluedragons (Feb 23, 2015)

What is iap? But thanks. I'll check them out.


----------

